# Question On Cwc



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

W10 British Army

0552 Royal Navy

0555 Royal Marines

6BB Royal Airforce

With regard to the codes listed above. Do they make a difference to the desirability of the piece?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

the royal navy ones the best as we are the senior service :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :tongue2: :tongue2:

sorry steve :thumbup:


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> the royal navy ones the best as we are the senior service :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> sorry steve :thumbup:


very funny .... Just wondered as a mate at work is giving me his that he got issued whilst in the marines.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The most desirable is the one you most desire


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

if lampoc sees this he is going to say the raf as he is still serving.

i think (not know) that the marines one might be on the rare side as its by far the smallest service


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The most desirable is the one you most desire


Absolutely , I have no military connection but would like one to wear at work. I see a lot of navy ones on the bay I am aware what they sell for. I wanted to give him some cash as a gesture and was worried that differing services may carry more value and I don't want to insult him. So can I gather that it makes no difference?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

if there is provenance it might make a difference, a desert storm watch or falklands war watch could be worth more if said watch was say at goose green i think that would make a difference


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> if there is provenance it might make a difference, a desert storm watch or falklands war watch could be worth more if said watch was say at goose green i think that would make a difference


Ok thanks, I believe it's just a 1989 that he was issued in the early 90's .. Thanks again


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

possibly could be a desert storm watch then???


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> possibly could be a desert storm watch then???


He is bringing to work next week I will have to ask him. I knew he was ex military but it was only when talking about watches he mentioned he'd been a marine.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

If it was a Marine's issue watch then it will be a 1995 one, that's the only year they were issued them I believe....


----------

